# lathe chuck grease



## krv3000 (Dec 30, 2011)

HI don't no if this has bin dun before but what type of grease do you yous on a lathe chuck


----------



## bearcar1 (Dec 30, 2011)

I would not use grease on a chuck. The reason being that by its very nature, it would collect and hold all of the things that wear out equipment. Swarf, grit, dirt, etc. I've always used way oil on them after a good clean and wipe down. After each job is finished is a good habit to get into. Same goes for the slides and ways on the lathe itself. No grease, Oil. 

BC1
Jim


----------



## Andy (Dec 31, 2011)

I use graphite powder for the jaws. Use grease *inside* the 3 jaw chuck, where it is away from swarf etc, but not on the jaws.


----------



## steamer (Dec 31, 2011)

Plus 1 for the way oil.....but VERY SPARINGLY!

Unless you want to inscribe a line around the room with the oil that sprays off....ask me how I know this.. :
Besides , an oily surface will attract dust and dirt just like grease.....

Dave


----------



## ttrikalin (Dec 31, 2011)

steamer  said:
			
		

> Unless you want to inscribe a line around the room with the oil that sprays off....ask me how I know this.. :




Oh, ask me too, ask me too, I have my hand up! I know how to do it with "light oiling only" as well! I am _goooooood_ at mess ups!

take care, 
tom in MA

:


----------



## steamer (Dec 31, 2011)

Hey Tom...you should see how well a 20 inch 4 jaw does it....with FACTORY lube......at 400 rpm.
Even after we cleaned most of the lube out!

It's impressive!

Dave


----------



## Mike N (Dec 31, 2011)

I use white lithum grease on the inside & leave the jaws dry.


----------



## Stan (Dec 31, 2011)

I beg to differ on chuck lubrication. In my opinion, the continual rubbing of steel on steel in a scroll chuck is machine abuse.

To avoid an argument, I will not comment on my choice of lubricants but there are many available. 

If you have trouble with your chuck throwing oil, then I assume you also have trouble with you lathe throwing chips. The solution to either one is a chuck guard that can be closed when needed. Places like Harbor Freight sell replacement screens for full face safety mask for about a dollar. Mounting one of these to a simple pivoting bracket works great on chucks up to eight inch.


----------



## deverett (Dec 31, 2011)

The cavity of my Burnerd GripTru chuck had plenty (not packed) of graphite grease in it from new. If grease is OK with Burnerd, then it is OK with me.

Dave
The Emerald Ilse


----------



## steamer (Dec 31, 2011)

I don't think anyone is looking to argue Stan. There are as many ways to take care of chucks as there are chucks.

Internal scroll chucks with gears need grease there. I might not grease a 4 jaw independent though...which is what I had in mind when I commented, because it attracts chips and grit.

Here's what Bison sells to lubricate their chucks...

http://www.toolmex.com/content/customer/docs/Tooling/MSDS_ChuckGrease.pdf

I admit I don't grease my Bison 5C or 3 jaw, but I do oil them frequently...and in my mind more importantly, keep them clean....I also don't reef down on these chucks...if its a real heavy duty operation, I usually use the 4 jaw. Additionally, I don't have flood coolant, so contamination of the internal lubricant is not an issue for me.

5 years + on now , my 6 1/4" 3 jaw and 5C are as accurate as the day I got them....FWIW.

We're all friends here....go ahead and comment Stan. I'll stand and say I'm wrong if I am.

Dave


----------



## Tin Falcon (Dec 31, 2011)

> To avoid an argument, I will not comment on my choice of lubricants but there are many available.



by all means stan we do not want arguments started here. but please this is an open forum to discuss Ideas and different perspectives in a respectful manner. we want various opinions options and perspectives. that is how we learn form one another. 
Tin


----------



## steamer (Dec 31, 2011)

My example of the 20" chuck is a special case

In that case, contamination of the work piece with ANY grease was completely unacceptalbe, ( 6000 pound drum with a copper surface diamond turned to a special optical form and finish in the 7 nm PV range).

Chucks are expendable in a year in this application, and in comparison to the part are cheap. They are running 24/7 and run 1 part a shift.

Dave


----------



## MachineTom (Dec 31, 2011)

Its called chuck grease available from Chuck manufactures, Bison, Rohm and Bernard. Having purchased brand new chucks in the box, all were greased, scroll as well as the pinions. I wad up some paper and stick it in the chuck bore when boring or drilling to reduce the chips getting into the scroll, and clean the chuck when it gets crap in it.

Google Chuck Grease.


----------



## steamer (Dec 31, 2011)

I believe that was mentioned Tom. In googling the* topic * I have found the gamut of solutions...some from "Bison Technicians" saying any grease will do be may increase the torque required to turn the key to using just oil. I would argue that a scroll chuck needs the grease internally....but I know I would have a hard time keeping say brass chips out of the scroll on the jaw side if I greased that side...

I bought my chucks new also...the 5C has been around for 10 years and this is it's second lathe.....The 3 jaw is on my 2HP Logan....and although I "work" the lathe....I don't get very beligerant with a three jaw. If I'm really roughing stock, I use my 4 jaw.

Dave


----------



## krv3000 (Dec 31, 2011)

HI all i see i started sumthing i will a laborate 1 the origanal 3 jaw Chuck that came with my lathe while not being fiscally abused the jaws are good and the scroll is good to but the innards of the chuck have suffered from the riggers of use with water bast abrasives i had to strip the chuck when i first got it and the only grease i had to hand was lithium baste grease. and seeing its bin a wile and its getting to cold to work in me workshop i have decided to strip the chuck and give it a good clean i have packets of CV joint grease which is graphite bast but is Farley thin in consistency i have seen tubes of lathe chuck grease for sale on fleebay but i can not justify the cost of a tube as so Little will be used in the rebuild of the chuck i have bin told that fifth wheel grease that's used on trailer units is the same grease ? I just wondered what other people used in their chucks and as for the scroll i use graphite powder if and when needed 2 thing i got a new 4 jaw chuck which was well curved in transport grease after cleaning their is no mansion of what type of oil or grease shod by used i will be sending RDG Tools a line to see what they recommend


----------



## fcheslop (Dec 31, 2011)

Hi krv3000,Check out Cromwell tools they have a on-line catalogue and a site not far from us.
best wishes Frazer


----------



## krv3000 (Dec 31, 2011)

HI thers not one far from me to


----------



## fcheslop (Jan 1, 2012)

Hi Bob its probably the same one :big:.Just stripped and cleaned my brand new Bison 3 jaw chuck and the jaws were lubricated with grease I always thought you only used grease on the scroll and gears so decided to check a new 4jaw scroll chuck and this was also greased cannot say I like the idea as I would have thought it was likely to get gummed up.What is the accepted practice I generally use a good 30grade oil
best wishes for 2012 to all
Frazer


----------



## Jasonb (Jan 1, 2012)

KRV on our side of the pond Rotogrip sell Chuck lub, will be at Ally Pally if you are going but worth ordering in advance as they may not bring any to the show.

http://rotagriponline.com/index.php?option=com_virtuemart&page=shop.browse&category_id=2&Itemid=29

J


----------



## krv3000 (Jan 1, 2012)

HI jasond yep i have had a look at their grease


----------

